# Apple MacBook Pro M1X Processor Leaked



## gives19 (Dec 13, 2020)

Apple MacBook Pro M1X Processor Leaked - UPDATED | Production Expert


The next Apple Silicon based Mac could be running a faster M1X chip, we have all the details from several leaks about the next MacBook Pro.




www.pro-tools-expert.com




Apple leaker @LeaksApplePro has announced the replacement to the Apple Silicon Arm-based M1 chip, which could be called the M1X although the leaker says that isn’t confirmed. If accurate, then it demonstrates that the M1 was just the entry-level chip. I know this is older, but just thought it interesting.


----------

